# I swear!



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I Swear! Everything that we home and pro haunters alike make our self appears in the store wood replaced with cheap plastic, pneumatics replaced with a chepo motor and our awesome moulds and latex heads replaced with manufactured plastic heads!
and the effect isn't even as good!



http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Thrashing-Zombie/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw that and thought the same thing! Course, Target had it for $70.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just the way of things, i feel the same way with how companies are making what would have been majorly awesome props all glitterized and gaudy looking. Its all about the benjimans.

I feel your pains!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, of course it's about the Benjamins. Companies don't survive if they can't make a profit. A lot of folks celebrate Halloween but don't have the know how or interest in making their own props, so there is a market for mass produced items such as this.

Personally, I think the way to look at it is this - go to the stores for inspiration, then come up with your own twist on what you see. And wait for the after Halloween sales to pick up things you can use in next year's props:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most folks can't afford to buy hand made props. Mass produced items will never look like the props folks here spend days/weeks or months to make. I'd just like to see some of the animated props sold in stores to be a little more durable.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Roxy is right on target. I use the store stuff for inspiration or if it is really good I look for it at the end of season sales. I don't know how many times I look at stuff that they want $75 to $150 for and know it could be made with about $20 to $30 worth of materials. 
Even if those people that buy the commercial props don't have the interest or know-how to make thier own stuff at least they are supporting the holiday and the companies that make Halloween stuff. I think I seen someplace that Halloween is second only behind (the other holiday) for money being spent. And if we who make our own props do our job well they may see how fun and rewarding it can be to build your own stuff. Lead by example, offer to help the new comer next door. You are the back bone of Halloween.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like some of the store bought stuff, but most of it is total garbage.It is made so cheaply that it isn't worth buying it. I look stuff over very carefully before I even think of buying anything from spirit or anyplace else. If the construction doesn't look good, there is no way they are getting my money. I do applaud the fact that lately they are making the heads and hands of these props with much better detail and thick plastic that will stand up to time. They used to use cheap thin plastic. Now they have to step up and make better more durable guts and frames for the props. If they can ever get this right, then they will start getting more business.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

CoolDJTV said:


> and the effect isn't even as good!


...and it never will be. All that mass produced stuff is for the crowd with the yard full of inflatables. Let 'em have it...your yard will still be the best...and the most memorable.

I hate to say it...but for me, Halloween night itself is almost anti-climactic. Sure it's fun and all, but the real fun and excitement is in the build. And the build lasts all year long. The plastic Halloween crowd will never experience that satisfaction.

...serves 'em right. :tongueton:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here in Australia, because Halloween isn't really the big deal it is in the US, there is very little stuff to buy in most stores. I think it has gained a bit of popularity, but still pretty low key. There is a store about an hour from us that sells quite a bit of stuff but it's pricey and I don't have that kind of money to spend. I will often go visit the store when Halloween is done and I did get a couple of nice props last year for Christmas. I have been adding bits and pieces to my collection for quite a few years now, but now that I've had a real go at building some of my own props - I'm quite in agreeance with ouizul1 - I have been having a ball creating stuff and will probably continue to play around with stuff working towards next year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> ...the real fun and excitement is in the build. And the build lasts all year long. The plastic Halloween crowd will never experience that satisfaction.


I agree 100%


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

kprimm said:


> I like some of the store bought stuff, but most of it is total garbage.It is made so cheaply that it isn't worth buying it. I look stuff over very carefully before I even think of buying anything from spirit or anyplace else. If the construction doesn't look good, there is no way they are getting my money. I do applaud the fact that lately they are making the heads and hands of these props with much better detail and thick plastic that will stand up to time. They used to use cheap thin plastic. Now they have to step up and make better more durable guts and frames for the props. If they can ever get this right, then they will start getting more business.


I know, right! and most of it isn't even scary!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> ...and it never will be. All that mass produced stuff is for the crowd with the yard full of inflatables. Let 'em have it...your yard will still be the best...and the most memorable.
> 
> I hate to say it...but for me, Halloween night itself is almost anti-climactic. Sure it's fun and all, but the real fun and excitement is in the build. And the build lasts all year long. The plastic Halloween crowd will never experience that satisfaction.
> 
> ...serves 'em right. :tongueton:


Right on ouizul1! I tend to only buy the small detail items i cannot make myself...

Another way to look at it is to consider it flattery. They thought your ideas and props were good enough to market nation wide! That's kind of something to be proud of!

Plus you and your neighborhood will always have the satisfaction of having the trend-starter prop! THE prop of the neighborhood, something that other houses my have bought but just doesn't compare.

Often imitated, never duplicated!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of stuff from Spirit or other stores. However, one of my clients was a manager at Spirit and GAVE me over $1,800 worth of props, characters, lights, etc. I had to do something with them, so I incorporated them into the scenes in the yard. Last year, and this year, our cemetery is a tribute to dead horror movie actors, with their correct dates of birth and death on the stones, some with their pictures on them, etc. Some of the stuff that fit in with my theme, I added to the cemetery. The witch was added to the cemetery next to Margaret Hamilton's headstone, etc. People LOVED it. They were taking their pictures next to the props and headstones in the cemetery, which made me happy. Spirit also had some guy in a fabric box. I used him as my ticket seller in the concession area of the drive-in theater. It used the things she gave me, so when she came by to see it, it was being put to use, it added some substance to the areas that may have needed a little something and the guests enjoyed it, so it worked. 

All the GOOD stuff though was homemade, which I prefer.


----------

